# Fear ...of texting?



## sophietje678 (Nov 27, 2013)

Probably just me but as my anxiety got worse i kinda developed texting fear? Like, doubting about what u wanna say, self conscious about your texts, embarassed by them, like u are so obsessed with peoples opninion it goes outta hand?? Ive had a while where i had no text fear but its coming back again. 

A reply would be appreciated! :s


----------



## dogapus (Feb 6, 2014)

Most of the time when I start a text I won't send it because I think too much about it, but later on I'll just reply without thinking too hard about it when the mood strikes me. I really don't like texting and let people know it. It's a hard way to communicate, I think because people can't tell your tone and it's hard to elaborate in a small text block. So I guess just know that people can't completely judge you based on that small text block. Or if they do, they don't have a right to because it's not all of you. You know what I mean? Good luck


----------



## Sas8 (May 5, 2014)

I prefer texting over calling. Texting is more casual. I can say what I need to say and they can respond whenever. If have to call someone, I pace back and forth working up the nerve to hit "send."


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

I find calling much worse, i totally hate it, i feel like I'm interrupting something when i call. Or i think that I'm annoying said person. I don't like answering the phone either weird huh? 0.o


----------



## marie moi (Jul 1, 2013)

I know the feeling. I've been on this site for a few months and written responses to threads and never posted them. As I'm writing this I'm not even sure I'll be able to submit it! I always figure there's some sort of formula or correct response to a text and if I don't follow these unspoken rules then I will have failed the task of responding to a text.


----------

